# Fine adjustments on exposure slider?



## Bob_B (Jul 26, 2015)

Is there a way to get finer adjustment when dragging the exposure slider in LR 5.7? Seems that whenever I drag the slider, it jumps by 0.1 stop increments. There are times I'd like finer granularity, even 0.01 stops. This is directed simply at dragging the slider; I know I could always input the value via the keyboard. Your help is appreciated, and thanks!


----------



## erro (Jul 26, 2015)

Hold down shift while dragging


----------



## Bob_B (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## Ian.B (Jul 27, 2015)

erro said:


> Hold down shift while dragging



there always something new to learn; thanks for that tip

.... just noticed the difference using the + and - keys with the shift key


----------

